# T5 bulb question



## hslee (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello,

A week ago I changed out the bulbs on my TX5 and got the following:

2 Giesseman Aquablue +
2 Giesseman Actnitic +
1 Giesseman Midday

I just noticed that the Midday bulb doesn't even appear to be on, so took out all the other bulbs (so I don't blind myself) and tried just running the Midday - I can tell it does come on, but it is VERY dim so I can't really see this providing any useful light to the tank. I've also tried the bulb in another slot with the same result (other bulbs are just as bright in it's slot)

I know the Midday bulb is only 6000k, is this the reason it is so dim? Or is there a chance that it is a defective bulb? I've never used the Midday bulb before so I'm not sure how bright it's supposed to be.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

hslee said:


> Hello,
> 
> A week ago I changed out the bulbs on my TX5 and got the following:
> 
> ...


Sounds like there is something wrong with the bulb.....


----------



## hslee (Apr 29, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Sounds like there is something wrong with the bulb.....


Actually, one other thing I should've mentioned - is it possible a ballast problem would affect only 1 bulb/slot? I'm not 100% sure, but this was the same slot where a bulb from my previous set went out, but the bulbs were fairly old so I just attributed to age

I guess only way to find out is to stick another bulb in there and see how it goes...


----------

